# Schülerausweisfälschung, Gesetze, Schlupflöcher



## High_man (27. Juni 2007)

Guten Tag lieber Buffed.de - Gemeinde,
mein Anliegen ist dieses: 
Ich bin selber erst 15 1/2 Jahre alt, normalerweise komme ich in Shishabars etc. rein und bekomme Bier, aber letztens war dies nicht der Fall, also ich wurde nach meinem Ausweis gefragt, zum Glück hatten Freunde ihren dabei.

Ich weiß das es nicht legal ist einen Schülerausweis o.ä. zu fälschen, meine erste Frage ist: Was sind die Strafen? Es handelt sich ja hier nur um ein halbes Jahr und wenn man nett ist..........muss man dann nur zu Mama und/ oder Papa gehen und denen wird alles erzählt? Oder werden die Besitzer der Shishabar angezeigt?

Also normalerweise würde man ja auch einen Ausweis gut fälschen...............also so das es niemand merkt, ich frage trotzdem. 


Gut und nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage, wie sieht es da mit Schlupflöchern aus? Kann man auf die Rückseite in gaaaaaaaanz kleiner Schrift schreiben das dieser Ausweis nur ein Muster ist bzw. das er nicht rechts gültig ist? Als Erklärung würde ich dann sagen......."Ja, ich wurde nach meinem Schülerausweis gefragt, dies ist mein Schülerausweis, da dieser SELBSTGEMACHTE Ausweis den Namen "Schülerausweis" trägt............"


Oder hat jemand von euch eine Idee welche Schlupflöcher man da hat ?

Ich werde es eh so einbauen, dass ich immer mit 16 jährigen unterwegs bin und ich habe noch nie das Ordnungsamt in einer Kneipe bzw. in einer Shishabar getroffen....................diese Forum wurde mit von einem Kumpel empfohlen, ich denke hier bekomme ich Antworten.

MFG Andreas


----------



## Bankchar (27. Juni 2007)

Das kann passieren, wenn sie dich erwischen: 

Klick mich


----------



## Oxilitor (27. Juni 2007)

Zum ersten: Die Besitzer der Shishabar dürften normalerweise gar keine Schülerausweise akzeptieren, da diese keine öffentlichen, rechtlichen "Urkunden" sind. Du dürftest also nur mit einem Personalausweis/Reisepass rein.

Zu den Strafen: Folgendes steht im Gesetz:



> § 267 Urkundenfälschung
> 
> (1) Wer zur Täuschung im Rechtsverkehr eine unechte Urkunde herstellt, eine echte Urkunde verfälscht oder eine unechte oder verfälschte Urkunde gebraucht, wird mit *Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren* oder mit *Geldstrafe* bestraft.
> 
> ...



Deine Eltern dürften also, sofern du zum ersten Mal bei einer Strafttat erwischt wirst, mit einer Geldstrafe rechnen dürfen. Eventuell wirst du zu Sozialstunden verurteilt. Beachte hierbei, dass auch der Versuch, bzw. der Besitz eines gefälschten Ausweises illegal ist.

Außerdem kannst du doch wohl noch ein halbes Jahr warten, zu Hause Shisha oder bei Freunden "rauchen" oder dir die Sachen einfach von deinen Freunden besorgen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (3. Juli 2007)

High_man schrieb:


> Guten Tag lieber Buffed.de - Gemeinde,
> mein Anliegen ist dieses:
> Ich bin selber erst 15 1/2 Jahre alt, normalerweise komme ich in Shishabars etc. rein und bekomme Bier, aber letztens war dies nicht der Fall, also ich wurde nach meinem Ausweis gefragt, zum Glück hatten Freunde ihren dabei.
> 
> ...





mein tipp,

fälschen ist immer riskant,
such dir doch lieber einen laden wo der besitzer nicht so genau kontrolliert,
in dem fall wäre es nicht dein problem wenn du erwischt wirst.


----------



## +Vaya:con:Tioz+ (9. Juli 2007)

-


----------



## Littleheroe (9. Juli 2007)

+Vaya:con:Tioz+ schrieb:


> -



sry für offtopic. aber kickt den hier mal. biiiitte!


----------



## eikon68 (28. März 2013)

Hallo, ich weiß der Thread ist schon relativ alt aber wollte nicht zwingend einen neuen für meine Frage aufmachen. Im Bezug zu dem Thema bin ich vor kurzem auf eine Seitegestoßen wo man sich einen Schülerausweis fälschen kann bzw. Studentenausweis. Die Betreiber allerdings sagen die Sache wäre legal. Kann das überhaupt sein? Mfg


----------



## Reflox (28. März 2013)

eikon68 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich weiß der Thread ist schon relativ alt aber wollte nicht zwingend einen neuen für meine Frage aufmachen. Im Bezug zu dem Thema bin ich vor kurzem auf die Seite hier gestoßen wo man sich einen Schülerausweis fälschen kann bzw. Studentenausweis. Die Betreiber allerdings sagen die Sache wäre legal. Kann das überhaupt sein? Mfg






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. März 2013)

Nein. Wie kann etwas "fälschen" denn legal sein ?


----------



## Wynn (28. März 2013)

ist nen werbebot 

habe ihn reportet


----------



## BloodyEyeX (28. März 2013)

> Im Bezug zu dem Thema bin ich vor kurzem auf die Seite hier gestoßen wo man sich einen Schülerausweis fälschen kann bzw. Studentenausweis. Die Betreiber allerdings sagen die Sache wäre legal. Kann das überhaupt sein? Mfg



Wenn Idioten andere Idioten verarschen sollte das eigentlich legal sein.

Ist jedenfalls ein praktikabler Weg Idioten wegen Urkundenfälschung in den Bau zu bringen.

Hoffentlich ein Honeypot der Polizei. =D

made my day.


----------



## Derulu (28. März 2013)

Oh...ein Überbleibsel aus einer fernen Vergangenheit 

*mit Feenstaub bearbeit*

Die Seite mal entfernt

und

den Thread geschlossen, ganz vereinbar mit der Netiquette ist ein Thread über Fälschungen ja nun mal nicht


----------

